# Bootcamp applications intall dvd help



## ricekakeluver (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello I have a Mac OS X Macbook Pro and I just recently installed Windows 7 via Bootcamp. Now that I've successfully installed Windows 7 everything seems to be working accordingly just for the Mac keyboard buttons. I know I'm supposed to be installing the "applications install dvd" that came with my Mac but when I put the cd into my computer it doesn't play the cd. I've tried manually going to the driver and clicking autoplay, but nothing seems to happen. So I was wondering did I do something wrong when I installed Windows 7 or is there some other factor that's causing this problem. 

I also noticed the time on the clock is always wrong. I've tried changing it numerous times but when I log back into Windows it always changes back to some different time. (however the minutes are always correct) maybe this has to do with the way the cd drivers not really workin?

Thank you in advance to anyone who can help!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

When you say Application DVD are you referring to the Mac OS X DVD?

If so, that DVD only contains OS X software. What you want to do is run */Appliations/Utilities/Bootcamp Assistant* while booted in OS X. Follow the instructions it gives you and it will help you create a disc with the Window drivers you are looking for. I believe it includes a driver that will fix the clock issue also.


----------



## ricekakeluver (Feb 22, 2012)

Nope. My MacBook Pro came with another disk called "Applications Install DVD" and I also have the "Mac OS X Install DVD".

I'll try what you've stated and see how that works. 
I've runned the Install DVD before b/c I messed up with bootcamp and cancelled while it was partitioning (it was taking too long & I needed to go somewhere). 

By the way thank you for the reply.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

ricekakeluver said:


> Nope. My MacBook Pro came with another disk called "Applications Install DVD" and I also have the "Mac OS X Install DVD".
> 
> I'll try what you've stated and see how that works.
> I've runned the Install DVD before b/c I messed up with bootcamp and cancelled while it was partitioning (it was taking too long & I needed to go somewhere).
> ...


What version of OS X? I remember some older versions came with things like iLife apps bundled with it.
Either way, it's NOT the driver disk you need.

FYI. Bootcamp took so long because it needed to move things on your HD to create a continuous area of space for creating the Windows partition. Depending how full and fragmented your HD is, this can take very little time to a fair amount of time, but it is normal.


----------



## ricekakeluver (Feb 22, 2012)

Nah it's not that old. Got it like a year ago or something. (Mac OS X Version 10.6.8)
hmmm... maybe I could bug a friend if I can't figure it out.



Headrush said:


> What version of OS X? I remember some older versions came with things like iLife apps bundled with it.
> Either way, it's NOT the driver disk you need.
> 
> FYI. Bootcamp took so long because it needed to move things on your HD to create a continuous area of space for creating the Windows partition. Depending how full and fragmented your HD is, this can take very little time to a fair amount of time, but it is normal.


----------

